

Orbital animation made with a single CSS element, used as a logo - lcnmrn
http://sublevel.net/

======
tylerlh
Looks pretty screwed up for me. I'm on latest Chrome, OSX 10.9.2.

Attached a gif so you can see:
[http://imgur.com/G6VZP8X](http://imgur.com/G6VZP8X)

~~~
lcnmrn
It's a hack on display refresh rate. I think your monitor might have a higher
display rate than 60 Hz. Try on a different device.

Normally it should generate 4 different rotating circles.

------
otisfunkmeyer
That's really tight. I'm very excited about the idea of everything becoming
dynamic and code-oriented. Going into Photoshop feels like entering the dark
ages these days vs. change-on-the-fly already-in-the-browser CSS3.

